# Coal or wood for you smoker?



## SouthAlabamaSlayer (Oct 13, 2011)

I'm gonna purchase, or more likely make, a smoker here in a few weeks, and was curious as to what you guys use as fuel. Wood, coals, or both? What brand or tree do you use for your fuel? Do you do a base of charcoal and then put wood on top?

Also, I've heard of people putting some apple juice and beer in the drip pans along with water to give the meat some extra flavor, what do you put in your drip pan?

Thanks, Jonathan


----------



## FishGolfDrink (Apr 19, 2011)

Base is always lump hardwood charcoal... wood chunks or chips depends on duration of smoking. For a piece of salmon or chicken, i just throw a few chips. If I am doing a butt all night then I throw a few good chunks. Apple and Pecan are my favorite woods... don't like the stronger stuff. I use a large BGE.


----------



## naclh2oDave (Apr 8, 2008)

I use a base of Kingsford briquette coal and then throw wood (I like pecan for most things) on to keep it stoked. Never have used a drip pan though. I would prolly just use water.


----------



## Splittine (Nov 24, 2007)

Natural lump charcoal and wood in a BGE. You'll never use traditional charcoal and lighter again.


----------



## Paymaster (Jan 9, 2012)

I have several smokers. I use lump charcoal and wood chunks in the akorn and my small offset. I start the fire in The Beast" my big offset smoker with a chimney of Kingsford then add wood logs.

I use apple juice and water mixture in the pan of my small offset and a big pan of sand in my large offset. I spray my meat with a 4 to 1 mix of apple juice and cider vinegar all during the cooks.


----------



## Lil' Scout (Oct 1, 2007)

I've tried alot of different woods for smoking and always find myself reaching for the pecan. It's a nice subtle smoke IMO.


----------



## Yobenny (Mar 2, 2013)

After doing it every which way to sunday I use a gas burner with chips and spike the water and beer with a lot of chopped garlic and onions just because it smells great when it cooking. 
Second choice natural coal and oak or pecan sticks or chunks.
The very best IMHO is burning wood outside the cooker and using the hot coals with some soaked sticks or small wet chunks tossed in but it is a lot of work for a big piece of meat.
I always load the water already heated in these new smokers and mist down the meat with something not oily occasionally (apple juice is great for that)
After years of tinkering with building them and breaking ackorns and all the other things, I would offer just get yourself one of these for $199 or one of the smaller ones for less and go at it. I was totally shocked at how well these little cookers work, they really do adjust down for a slow cook over smoke, only bad thing is the wind isnt kind to the cooking time so you need a place with no wind to get good with one. 
This thing smokes mullet better than any contraption I have ever owned.
Master Built @ Bass Pro


----------



## johnsonbeachbum (Oct 1, 2007)

do any of the local tree service companies sell bagged pecan wood chips from there jobs?


----------



## SouthAlabamaSlayer (Oct 13, 2011)

Fortunately my friend has about 20 pecan trees at his house and I just go pick up the branches that fall.


----------



## ul412al (Oct 2, 2007)

I prefer to make my own charcoal. Just start a fire (i use pecan) then transfer the coals to the smoker. Old skool but you can't beat it.


----------

